# Guide to bone smashing?



## Chad1212 (Nov 29, 2019)

Can someone tell me how to do it and when should i see results and is this healty because iam only 15?


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 29, 2019)

Lol no don't do it man

I'm a similar age 2 u

Just hard mew


----------



## ShredPill (Nov 29, 2019)

Just get into contact sports, chew mastic gum and mew


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 29, 2019)

Chad1212 said:


> Can someone tell me how to do it and when should i see results and is this healty because iam only 15?


Also don't let anyone talk shit to you

Start going to the gym as well


----------



## Chad1212 (Nov 29, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> Also don't let anyone talk shit to you
> 
> Start going to the gym as well


Iam already going,mewing my entire life,chewing often but i have complexion issues and want to be the best and prettyiest guy


----------



## Coco (Nov 29, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> Also don't let anyone talk shit to you
> 
> Start going to the gym as well


Lol mewing is cope especially after puberty


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 29, 2019)

Visit a therapist


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 29, 2019)

Chad1212 said:


> Iam already going,mewing my entire life,chewing often but i have complexion issues and want to be the best and prettyiest guy


Wdym bro

U won't be the best 

Someone will always mog u

Height or face or body 

You can be the best that you can be 

If u want to go beyond that then surgery so what u need 

But ur 15

If you aren't ugly 

Wait till you are in your early 20s


Coco said:


> Lol mewing is cope especially after puberty


Uno what else is cope


A rope


----------



## GGG_THE_GOAT (Nov 29, 2019)

Dont do it. Me and one other guy from these forums did it for over an year like fucking autists on chin, zygo, jaw, browridge and brows. Small temporarily changes on zygos but our chin literally got little bit smaller/recessed from it. Both had same result. Shit meme dont fall for it


----------



## Chad1212 (Nov 29, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> Wdym bro
> 
> U won't be the best
> 
> ...


I am like 9/10 but iam short af iam like avrage girls (iam 5.7) but i live in Croatia where avrage is 6.2....also idk i just have really big complexion issues


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Nov 29, 2019)

I think bonesmashing doesnt exist until you hit super hard your bones everyday for years

But u can do swelling maxxing via boneshmashinhs the cheekbones , the results are FUCKN LEGIT tbh , but they last like 10hrs


----------



## Chad1212 (Nov 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Visit a therapist


Why


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 29, 2019)

Chad1212 said:


> Why


It doesn't work and even if it does it won't fix the root of the problem (bad maxilla), it only gave me bad assymetry


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 29, 2019)

Chad1212 said:


> I am like 9/10 but iam short af iam like avrage girls (iam 5.7) but i live in Croatia where avrage is 6.2....also idk i just have really big complexion issues


Bro u aren't 9/10

You would be very vert good looking then

Domt show ur face here tho


----------



## n33tf1f (Nov 29, 2019)

GGG_THE_GOAT said:


> Dont do it. Me and one other guy from these forums did it for over an year like fucking autists on chin, zygo, jaw, browridge and brows. Small temporarily changes on zygos but our chin literally got little bit smaller/recessed from it. Both had same result. Shit meme dont fall for it


serious?


----------



## GGG_THE_GOAT (Nov 29, 2019)

n33tf1f said:


> serious?


dead serious. and some guy from lookism said before that it could recess the chin. bonesmashing only works for zygo


----------



## n33tf1f (Nov 29, 2019)

GGG_THE_GOAT said:


> dead serious. and some guy from lookism said before that it could recess the chin. bonesmashing only works for zygo



what the actual fuck. and your brow ridge?


----------



## Chad1212 (Nov 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> It doesn't work and even if it does it won't fix the root of the problem (bad maxilla), it only gave me bad assymetry


I want to look the best


Chadelite said:


> Bro u aren't 9/10
> 
> You would be very vert good looking then
> 
> Domt show ur face here tho


idk i have sharp eyes and cheeckbones (kinda visible) soo idk most of 15 years old i know dont have any of these haha but ty for advice


----------



## GGG_THE_GOAT (Nov 29, 2019)

n33tf1f said:


> what the actual fuck. and your brow ridge?


no changes on browridge. its weird how it only worked on zygo but yeah it is what it is

oh and i also did it everyday for 40mins


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 29, 2019)

Chad1212 said:


> I want to look the best
> 
> idk i have sharp eyes and cheeckbones (kinda visible) soo idk most of 15 years old i know dont have any of these haha but ty for advice


Where r u from 

Germany or neverland


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 29, 2019)

Chad1212 said:


> I want to look the best
> 
> idk i have sharp eyes and cheeckbones (kinda visible) soo idk most of 15 years old i know dont have any of these haha but ty for advice


Just go to the gym, eat healthy, Tmaxx and softmax bro this isn't safe. You can always consider surgery when you're older


----------



## Chad1212 (Nov 29, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> Where r u from
> 
> Germany or neverland


Lmao Croatia


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 29, 2019)

Chad1212 said:


> Lmao Croatia


Oh u told me b4 I didn't read

Lol

If ur rich u can try hgh to grow taller 

Otherwise u can't do much apart from sleep a lot eat a lot of good food and play a lot of sport


----------



## Chad1212 (Nov 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Just go to the gym, eat healthy, Tmaxx and softmax bro this isn't safe. You can always consider surgery when you're older


Gym stunt my growth i am 171 cm tall for one year and I havent grown...I like gym soo much that i cant stop and iam only 15 and most of my freinds have grown a lot over the year and I still remained the same


Chadelite said:


> Oh u told me b4 I didn't read
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


What do you mean?Got any tips?Suplements?Growth hormone?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 29, 2019)

Chad1212 said:


> Gym stunt my growth i am 171 cm tall for one year and I havent grown...I like gym soo much that i cant stop and iam only 15 and most of my freinds have grown a lot over the year and I still remained the same
> 
> What do you mean?Got any tips?Suplements?Growth hormone?


Gym doesn't stunt growth unless you go for the extreme


----------



## n33tf1f (Nov 29, 2019)

GGG_THE_GOAT said:


> no changes on browridge. its weird how it only worked on zygo but yeah it is what it is
> 
> oh and i also did it everyday for 40mins



jfl 40 mins and every day is too much


i would do it max 2 times a week


----------



## Chad1212 (Nov 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Gym doesn't stunt growth unless you go for the extreme





Gudru said:


> Gym doesn't stunt growth unless you go for the extreme


2-3 hours every second day....and every day is heavy day idk do you consider it extreme


----------



## Arkantos (Nov 29, 2019)

It's a meme


----------



## GGG_THE_GOAT (Nov 29, 2019)

n33tf1f said:


> jfl 40 mins and every day is too much
> 
> 
> i would do it max 2 times a week


yeah now when i think about it. wtf was i doing with my life


----------



## mattzdeb (Nov 29, 2019)

Chad1212 said:


> Gym stunt my growth i am 171 cm tall for one year and I havent grown...I like gym soo much that i cant stop and iam only 15 and most of my freinds have grown a lot over the year and I still remained the same
> 
> What do you mean?Got any tips?Suplements?Growth hormone?


Retard gym doesn’t stunt growth stop fucking believing every god damn myth on this site


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Nov 29, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> Wdym bro
> 
> U won't be the best
> 
> ...


nah if ur 15 u can do a lot to in terms of height and attractiveness since ur still in ur developmental stages


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 29, 2019)

GarouTheIncel said:


> nah if ur 15 u can do a lot to in terms of height and attractiveness since ur still in ur developmental stages


U can never be the best 


8 billion people someone will mog u


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Nov 29, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> U can never be the best
> 
> 
> 8 billion people someone will mog u


he probably wants to be the best in his social circle which is very possible


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 29, 2019)

GarouTheIncel said:


> he probably wants to be the best in his social circle which is very possible


Yh sure of course he xsn


I would like to be 1 in 1 million in looks when I'm done looksmaxing


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 29, 2019)

Yes very healthy if you hit hard enough


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 29, 2019)

Do not listen to anyone about this unless they have experience. I have been smashing for 6 months consistently and I HAVE made permanent gains. Although small and for the average person completely unnoticeable (however an improvement whether they realize it or not)


However, people that try to present this as some sort of holy grail soft max are retarded. Bonesmashing is the very poor man's looksmax and it's very high risk and effort/low reward. If you have a small skull and sub 50th percentile bi-gonial, sub 50th percentile bizygo, you will NEVER have big bone structure. You are lacking CENTIMETERS of bone at that point, and jaw surgery or implants is what you would need


For guys that have decent skull and jaw size already, bonesmashing can be an effective way to reshape bone, give your chin for example a very well-modeled and defined look. Also giving some parts of your bone extra protuberance like the gonion, eversion of the mandibular body and the most protruding part of the zygomaticus, adding more angularity. Works wonder for guys that arent necessarily recessed, just have naturally weak chins. Bonesmashing the mentalis easily gave me mms of chin projection


If you're ugly or average, dont expect this to change anything. Especially when you first start out. This takes a lot of consistency and a lot of lack of hope in life (you have to be legit dead inside to do this). The reward is meager and the only thing driving you will be the couple hour long swelling. ONLY bonesmash if you know you wont getting surgery in the next 5 years, if ever



And since you're 15, I say don't bonesmash at all. Your facial bones will still grow. Start when you're 19+ if the above applies. Proceed with caution



This is 7 months of progress. I lost some weight, chewed, smashed and grew out my hair. Both pics are lens distorted. My nose looks smaller, eyes dont look as bleak and face is wider. Also I'm 22% ish bodyfat so the chewing made my look like a hamster but as I get lean it will improve


----------



## GGG_THE_GOAT (Nov 29, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> View attachment 177869
> 
> View attachment 177873
> 
> ...


what happened to ur lips bruv


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 29, 2019)

GGG_THE_GOAT said:


> what happened to ur lips bruv


I was puckering them in the first pic, second pic I was slightly smirking


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Nov 29, 2019)

yeah dm me and i can smash your bones for you free of charge


----------



## GGG_THE_GOAT (Nov 29, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> I was puckering them in the first pic, second pic I was slightly smirking


oh i thought u got botox or something at first jfl


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 29, 2019)

GGG_THE_GOAT said:


> oh i thought u got botox or something at first jfl



Wtf botox? Ik I look like a faggot but its bc of the facial fat. I'm 210 pounds and 22% ish. I nded to srop like 30 pounds of water weight and fat to get a chiseled face tbh


----------



## GGG_THE_GOAT (Nov 29, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> Wtf botox? Ik I look like a faggot but its bc of the facial fat. I'm 210 pounds and 22% ish. I nded to srop like 30 pounds of water weight and fat to get a chiseled face tbh


im talking about the lips otherwise u look normal tbh far from gay


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 29, 2019)

GGG_THE_GOAT said:


> im talking about the lips otherwise u look normal tbh far from gay


I am gay lol I'm just saying facial fat makes u look beta


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 29, 2019)

Yes



Spoiler


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 29, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























pick one.

one defends you and the others try to kill you


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> View attachment 177936
> 
> 
> View attachment 177937
> ...



The second one


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 29, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> The second one


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> View attachment 177940


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 29, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 177941


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## GGG_THE_GOAT (Nov 29, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> I am gay lol I'm just saying facial fat makes u look beta


It is what it is i look 20% bf cuz im permabloated


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 29, 2019)

GGG_THE_GOAT said:


> It is what it is i look 20% bf cuz im permabloated


I'm fat so I'm hoping I wont be a hamster when I anorexia max

it is what it is game is insanely legit


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Nov 30, 2019)

mattzdeb said:


> Retard gym doesn’t stunt growth stop fucking believing every god damn myth on this site


it can stunt ur growth excercises such as the deadlift and ohp put pressure on the spine also eat ur fuckin green leafy vegetables puberty will give u insane amounts of test with gym and a healthy lifestyle it will surge high so u gotta eat dem vegetables to prevent aromatization


----------



## Chad1212 (Nov 30, 2019)

GarouTheIncel said:


> it can stunt ur growth excercises such as the deadlift and ohp put pressure on the spine also eat ur fuckin green leafy vegetables puberty will give u insane amounts of test with gym and a healthy lifestyle it will surge high so u gotta eat dem vegetables to prevent aromatization


My diet is fucked and i have only grw 0 cms from last year soo yeah it have already stunt my growth and iam only 15 and 5.7 guess rope will help....
Jk about rope


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 30, 2019)

Chad1212 said:


> Can someone tell me how to do it and when should i see results and is this healty because iam only 15?


its nothing anyone can actually give you a guide on. to do it you need to have balls, be careful, and a little bit stupid.


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Nov 30, 2019)

Chad1212 said:


> My diet is fucked and i have only grw 0 cms from last year soo yeah it have already stunt my growth and iam only 15 and 5.7 guess rope will help....
> Jk about rope


Do pull ups , sprints, eat tons of raw or gouda cheese order mk677 sleep 8 hrs a day and u will make it brah


----------



## Chad1212 (Nov 30, 2019)

GarouTheIncel said:


> Do pull ups , sprints, eat tons of raw or gouda cheese order mk677 sleep 8 hrs a day and u will make it brah


But i want to stick with the gym but gym has already stunt my growth do you think I will grow if i stop or?


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Nov 30, 2019)

Chad1212 said:


> But i want to stick with the gym but gym has already stunt my growth do you think I will grow if i stop or?


u can go to the gym but try to not deadlift and OHP more than once/twice a week and eat ur leafy greens


----------



## Chad1212 (Nov 30, 2019)

GarouTheIncel said:


> u can go to the gym but try to not deadlift and OHP more than once/twice a week and eat ur leafy greens


Ok ty btw am I too young to start using SARMS?


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Nov 30, 2019)

Chad1212 said:


> Ok ty btw am I too young to start using SARMS?


waaaaay to fkin young start only when you are 21 mk677 is alright tho take 12.5mg a day


----------



## Chad1212 (Nov 30, 2019)

GarouTheIncel said:


> waaaaay to fkin young start only when you are 21 mk677 is alright tho take 12.5mg a day


Ok ty


----------

